# Angled Decking Calculating



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

When planning for a deck with boards run on an angle, how do you determine the length of boards to order from the LY? The longest one is easy especially if you go corner to corner but after that do you just order a bunch of sizes?


Which leads to the next question: Do you set boards corner to corner or on a perfect 45?


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I calculate the square footage of the deck, then order that plus ten percent in the longest boards they have.

As I install, I start with the longest run right down the middle, then start working my way out both ways using the longest boards I have left on the stack as we go. Obviously, seams fall where they need to across joists.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Dittos with above mostly... though I try to make sure the deck width will allow for whatever the max length is (so as I recall a 16' can go for a 12' wide deck) they want larger well there cost just jumped exponentially

As for angle versus straight - I prefer angled for numerous reasons but it is whatever the customer wants


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

If your using composite boards close up the joist spacing if you angle the boards.
The last one I done the angle was not quite 45 degree's so I could one board with no joints.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

sunkist said:


> If your using composite boards close up the joist spacing if you angle the boards.
> The last one I done the angle was not quite 45 degree's so I could one board with no joints.


Doing 12” OC.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Use decking calculator.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

And you actually use less fasteners with 45 degree boards and 12 inch centers. Vs. Perpendicular at 16 centers.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

2.7 linear ft. per sq. ft. of deck for angled decking. Since most composites only come in 12' 16' and 20' lengths you have to work with those lengths. I usually went with the longest and worked down from there. At 45 degrees you're going to reduce in length about a 1' each board so it's not to hard to figure.


----------

